# Help me with a new hair color!



## pdtb050606 (Apr 3, 2009)

So I have a hair appt next Thurs and I am kind of undecided on what to do with it. I was thinking of doing peek a boo highlights so it's dark on top and lighter underneath, but I'm not sure. So what do you all think? Blonde, brunette, or any other suggestions are welcome! Btw for reference I'm NC35 with hazel eyes, I just really want something to compliment my skintone and eye color. TIA!
 Oh, if you vote "other" tell me what you think would look better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Blonde-








Brunette-sorry it's blurry









So I'm really open to any and all suggestions, I just want a different look


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 3, 2009)

What colour are you currently??


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ Brunette like in my avatar


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_^^ Brunette like in my avatar_

 
ahh yes didn't think of that did i haha. are there any colours you would not like to go?? i'm thinking of ideas!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm open to all possibilities, I'm not afraid of color--well maybe purple or pink


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

I like brunette more


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I'm open to all possibilities, I'm not afraid of color--well maybe purple or pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn! I was just going to mention purple, well, mauve. L'Oreal have just brought out their Spring/Summer 09 colours and one of the purples is GORGEOUS!! I really think you could pull off this... 






Obviously not as dramatic as that haha, but it will def compliment your skin tone and eyes... deep brown with flashes of the mauve would look amazing. Even a plummy coloured brown would look fantastic. I'm getting excited about the possibilities! hehe.


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 3, 2009)

Take a look at these...I think the blonde washes you out a bit...you look richer and more vibrant as a brunette, but I think it should be less of a violet base (mahogany) and more golden...

The first one is just for fun...it is wicked cool though


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions, i like them all! this is prob gonna be hard


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with CosmePro that a golden brown would look gorgeous on you.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree that the blonde washes me out, but for some reason everyone in my family likes it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The golden brown is a nice idea, my only concern would be that it would also wash me out? IDK I'm loving all the advice!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2009)

I would not go too light of a brown.  A medium golden brown with perhaps a few buttery highlights.  I think that would suit you beautifully.  Personally, I do not think that would wash you out - quite the opposite.


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 3, 2009)

By changing your base to a medium to slightly darker golden brown (as opposed to the violet base you have now) it will warm up the golden tones already in your skin.  Also, by adding honey and molasses/mocha highlights/lowlights...I'm thinking 6N base with 5 and 6 MB full foil for contrast it will enhance your eyes.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks CosmePro, I will keep that in mind


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, the formulas you gave, is that what you think the pic you gave is? I have no clue on the numbers and stuff


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Apr 3, 2009)

I like brunette the most out of the 2, it makes you look really young!

I think you could pull off a dark auburn really well.


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 3, 2009)

I really like your color in the last pic, I think it suits you best! Maybe if you added a touch more red.. that would look great

Let us know what you end up going with!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 3, 2009)

The brunette is absolutely smashing on you.


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 4, 2009)

The colors are exactly what is in the pic..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do hair, hence cosme pro LOL  anyway, any colorist will know levels and tones..shouldn't be a problem


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 6, 2009)

anymore suggestions? anyone?


----------



## Babylard (Apr 9, 2009)

you could have both and streak your hair blonde lol or blonde highlights


----------



## sindybabyj (Apr 9, 2009)

i think you should keep it brunette...
it makes you look prettier and younger...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

brunette looks great on you...and now being with baby you might want something that is close to your natural hair color so maintenance is low


----------



## Jessica0984 (May 19, 2009)

Brunette. I think your family just likes blonde hair. I know my family seems to think blonde equals happy.


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 19, 2009)

delete


----------

